# talk about the good ole days



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://books.google.com/books?id=0C...lumbing supplies domestic engineering&f=false


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

That was good, thanks. That wc tank looks to be at least a 7 gal if not a 10.


----------

